# Puddle of bloody (jello like blood) mucous in living room



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

I NEVER leave the dogs out but had car trouble and had to borrow one to pick up hubby. Got home and fed the dogs and settled down to watch TV. I noticed the 1 year old Daisy was not in the room so called and she came running and jumped on the sofa. I went to see what she might have gotten in to and found a puddle on the living room floor that looked like pee from a distance. Got a cloth and cleanser and realized it looked like melted Jell-o with mucus. I don't know if it was vomit or a bowel movement but her rectum looked dry.

She had a big piece of bark on the back deck when I got home and she'd eaten the cat's food (a new pate type stuff) when I wasn't watching this morning. 

I can't get to the vet until 7 a.m. and she's acting fine. I'm so scared! 

Daisy is terrible about eating cloth but we've prevented that by removing or blocking those items. The only thing would be part of the bark of maybe some mulch in a flower bed? 

Other than watching her all night, there's nothing I can do. I don't have the money to drive to Atlanta for an ER visit and do have the pet plan at the vet in the next town. They open at 7 and will take her (because of my plan) as an emergency. 

Anything I should do?


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

One photo is up close so much brighter.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

UPDATE: 
Daisy is still running and playing. She slept quietly and has had no incidences. 

The cat threw up food and a hair ball in 4 places last night and 2 places this morning. (Small amounts)

The OLD dog is acting normal (he has major issues) but Daisy is following him around and sniffing, licking his rectum /anal glad area. He won't let me lift his tail or look at that area. It's 33° and he is laying on the cold deck.

I'm going to take the 'evidence' to my vet as soon as she opens and see if she can guess what this might be so I don't take in the wrong animal! 

I poured some peroxide on the towel last night and some of the red stuff 'bubbled' which indicates blood but now I'm wondering if Scooter's anal glands were impacted and that's what this is. I noticed the anal gland smell in our bedroom early this morning and he's had 2 incidences of impacted glands.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone else ever had their dog throw up stuff that looked like this? 

The vet thinks she's fine. They had me leave both dogs for the day on Tuesday. Before I went to pick them up, I was outside and saw a small puddle of mucus with flecks of blood and a black (old) acorn that had a long sharp stem and the point on the end. It was a bit larger than a marble but not your typical acorn size. 

I can't stop watching her. I've not seen her have a BM. I took her out at 2 a.m. and she got into position but I was pretty far away and it was DARK. I tried to find the spot with a flashlight but we have about 100 trees out back. It was between four big trees. She hasn't had a BM today unless it was so quick I turned my head for a second. She DID throw up some dried food she ate about an hour ago but it was ONLY the food. I'd been giving her boiled chicken/ turkey and white rice.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

If it were me and I still felt something was wrong, I would go to a different vet for a second opinion.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

They have 3 vets and I have insurance through them so I can take her 5 times a day, 7 days a week for $25 a month. She ACTS fine. That just looks so scary to me!


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Daisy just had a decent sized (but soft) BM. I checked it thoroughly as the vet had said to do to look for blood. There was a tiny sliver of orange/ brown mucus but I used Hydrogen Peroxide on it and it didn't bubble. I then smeared out the poop and poured HP on that, with NO bubbling. That means no blood in the stool. 

She had a LOT of grass in the BM and it was soft, I'm sure, because of what the vet said to feed her for a while to allow any healing to take place.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Is Daisy spayed? Could it be some kind of vaginal discharge? (I don't have experience with female dogs, so I have no idea).


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yes. I believe we should spay and neuter all animals until we can close all the 'kill' shelters or we should charge huge amounts to license any un-fixed animal each year they remain un-fixed and that money should go to spay/ neuter any animal that enters a shelter. Daisy was 7 weeks old when we got her and already spayed. My indoor cat was spayed at 6 months. Scooter was neutered at 5 months and 29 days (they had a special ending that day). 

I think she got that acorn caught in her throat and once it was out, what is in the pictures is the damage done to her throat but it might have been the other end, too. She sure is a LOT of work! I hope she outgrows this! She doesn't chew our wood furniture!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I totally missed the part about the acorn in your earlier post. Whoops!

Makes sense to me. I'd watch her for signs of infection, if her throat was that scratched up. (Usually when there is damage at the other end the mucous is more yellow-green). I hope she's okay and that she's learned her lesson.


----------



## Pittsburgh Duke (Apr 5, 2014)

What was the hydrogen peroxide looking for bubbling for? Duke occasionally has some bloody poop when he manages to consume something sharp. It goes away right away on its own, and my vet hadn't been concerned when I called because it wasn't persistent, but I still worry.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Because the strands looked so weird, I was looking for bubbling to see if it was actually blood. It had a raw meat look to it and I'd seen Daisy chase Chipmunks and Squirrels. 

She acts fine and will have one normal bm and then one like melting ice cream but the vet put her on an oral med yesterday morning so she's had 2 doses of that. Gosh, I worry so much about my fur friends but she is running, jumping, eating, peeing, barking, playing, attacking the old dog, wanting love and seems fine now. I didn't see any blood (not even one speck) since yesterday morning.


----------



## Pittsburgh Duke (Apr 5, 2014)

Ahhh, thanks. That makes sense. I understand, and I worry, too. I don't mind paying for vet care. I understand that's a responsibility I signed up for. Unfortunately, it can really rack up when I don't recognize what's a true danger and when I'm over reacting. As a first time dog owner, the latter has happened a ton and cost me a small fortune. :-\ Thanks for teaching me!


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

We have Banfield's Wellness Plans thru the vets at Petsmart so visits cost ZERO. Daisy had a HARD BM and then as she ran into the house, a soft piece plopped onto the floor mat. I grabbed a tissue to pick it up and on the bottom was a dime sized blob of blood, again, more like Jell-O. I'd talked to their office last night and my vet had called them from her vacation after I emailed her photos of the bloody towel so they saw her first this morning. My vet thinks there may still be a bit of ulceration from the acorn (with the cap and stem attached) and gave me some meds that will coat and heals ulcers in the colon. She said this may be a life time of sensitive issues like colitis but she really thinks Daisy has a STRONG intestinal system and in a weaker dog, all she's eaten would have killed her by now. UGH.


----------

